
Organizing Your Digital Photo Collection - ALee
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/04/793572203/organizing-your-digital-photo-collection
======
emsign
From a privacy perspective this is some genuinely horrible advice.

And from methological perspective it is plain useless. She mentions the lazy
methods (let Google do the sorting) but skips on the hard work (how to
efficiently organize by yourself).

